# Thoughts on this Quarter Horse?



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Just wondering what you think of this 11 year old quarter horse? Just pleasure horse and trail riding as far as what he would be used for. Thanks


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't really know too much about the conformation as I haven't studied to much on it, but he looks good to me. I like his colors, and he looks calm. He does look downhill though but most of the quarter horses I've seen are downhill. And do you know how tall he is?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like he can do what you want him for.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Except for appearing a bit straight thru the hocks, this is a really good looking horse. Adequate bone, decent shoulder, good rear end.... and he even looks pretty level!

Are you SURE all you want to do is trail ride? This horse looks like he could do a LOT more!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I have thought about doing more, just now sure what. At most, I would probably do some low level showing??


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

He is 15.2 hh


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, he is out of Romans Royal Tee and TR Rosalie, if that means anything to anyone?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this the sire? Like these lines:

Romans Royal Tee Quarter Horse

And this is the dam:

Tr Rosalie Quarter Horse

This is a really nice horse. Barrels? Western Riding? Try and see!


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, that is the sire and dam. I am planning to look at him on Saturday. He has done a lot, including medieval gaming events and even a bit of jumping. Current owner does not jump, however. May have to look into more western eventing as I currently ride english? If he works out, I may have to look into some western disciplines as I am currently learning english. Seems a pretty versatile horse.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Just read my post. Sorry, I said the same thing twice


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I just follow Elana around and work as her "yes" man , or woman.

She usually makes about the best confo crits you'll get. I agree with her. I was just thinking , "darn, that's a nice lil' horse, other than a kind of straight back leg" and Darn it all, if she didn't say exactly the same thing, and more!

So, I am here to say "Yes" to Elana's critique.

(now, Elana, when do I get my 5$ ?)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is on a hill, and what I see as his worse fault is he toes out in back , may be a tad cow hocked. But he looks nice, and capable of doing more than trail riding, you should try some of the Trail Trials and trail classes and then go on from there. He may even be good for the working cow horse and ranch horse classes. He is cute !! Hopefully he has a good mind !


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse is NOT cow hocked! He has "normal toes out slightly behind" conformation. Horses hind legs are a spiral construction. This construction gives the hind leg its power and allows the stifle to clear the belly as the horse moves. Hind leg construction of the horse is really a lesson in physics (mechanics) where there are tendons (ropes), pulleys (joints) and a spiral. 

If a horse has hind toes pointed directly forward, he is bow legged behind and lacks power. If he is truly cow hocked there is a distinct angular bend at the hock joint that this horse does not have. 

This horse other than being a bit straight front to back thru the hock is a really nice horse. If I had a ranch this horse looks like he could be their "main man" to get the work done.

PS: TinyLiny... remember this.. advice is worth what you pay.... LOL


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elana said:


> Except for appearing a bit straight thru the hocks, this is a really good looking horse. Adequate bone, decent shoulder, good rear end.... and he even looks pretty level!
> 
> Are you SURE all you want to do is trail ride? This horse looks like he could do a LOT more!


I would say he's level too....he is standing on a downhill, but get him standing on the flat, he'd be level. He looks like a solid horse, only I don't like is his eye...he's bordering on having a pig eye.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Elana.. the horse is on a hill, the angle of the HIND hoof looks slighty cow hocked.. YELLING is rude


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I was wondering about they eyes. I thought they looked okay, but my friend said she thought he had a bit of an "evil eye" when she first saw the pictures.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse could continue jumping.

Yelling? Not really. Emphasizing is all. 

This is yelling: _*CAT!*_ GET *OFF!!!* THE COUNTER!!!! (BTW it doesn't work. Ha!).


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally don't put any stock in the whole "small/pig eyes are bad" thing. And yes, it is technically a conformation fault, but I have never once met a horse that was bothered by having small (or "evil") eyes. I can't say whether it has an effect on their vision, but if it does its not a huge one because I haven't noticed it in any of the horses I've been around with this 'flaw.' Maybe somebody else here has had a different experience, I dunno.
From what you say, OP, he sounds like he's a very calm horse, who's been around the block. He is build beautifully, too. I wouldn't let this guy pass you up just because some time someone said his eyes might possibly effect his personality maybe.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, I guess I will never know what this horse can do. Was supposed to look at him on Saturday, but got a message from owner this morning that they sold him :-(


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh, that's too bad.


----------

